# Remote-Desktop wie Windows?



## julian35152 (28. September 2019)

Moin

Habe schon mich schon länger nicht mehr mit Linux beschäftigt.

Gibt es mittlerweile ein RD wie der von Windows?
Also das sich immer der gleiche Desktop öffnet und es keine neue Oberfläche ist, am besten auch mit Datenaustausch usw.
Kein Teamviewer!!


Da mein neues Projekt noch ein System braucht und ich gerne auf Linux setzten will,
brauche ich da auch noch eine schöne Oberfläche wo man auch schön auf dem Desktop arbeiten kann usw. "Windows Like" Habt ihr da eine empfehlung?
Haupsache ich kann es aber gut per Remotedesktop benutzen da kein Monitor/Tastatur angeschlossen sein wird! (Außer bei der Einrichtung etc.)

XRDP fande ich damals nicht so pralle.
Und ja peer SSH ist besser und bla 

PS: Bis jetzt hatte ich wenn nur Debian genutzt und gaaaanz früher mal Ubuntu.

MfG.


----------



## keinnick (28. September 2019)

*AW: Remote Desktop wie Windows?*



julian35152 schrieb:


> Gibt es mittlerweile ein RD wie der von Windows?


Virtual Network Computing – Wikipedia


----------



## julian35152 (28. September 2019)

*AW: Remote Desktop wie Windows?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Virtual Network Computing – Wikipedia



Dann brauche ich aber wieder eine clientsoftware...


----------



## Ellina (28. September 2019)

*AW: Remote Desktop wie Windows?*



> am besten auch mit Datenaustausch



Wass meinst du damit?

Beim Besten willen kann ich damit wenig bis nix anfangen.


----------



## julian35152 (28. September 2019)

*AW: Remote Desktop wie Windows?*



Ellina schrieb:


> Wass meinst du damit?
> 
> Beim Besten willen kann ich damit wenig bis nix anfangen.



Ja ist einwenig schlecht geschrieben 


Bei dem standard RD kann man mit strg c+v dateien kopieren. Auf die schnelle ganz praktisch.
Sonnst wird eh FTP/SMB genutzt.


----------



## fotoman (29. September 2019)

*AW: Remote Desktop wie Windows?*



julian35152 schrieb:


> Dann brauche ich aber wieder eine clientsoftware...


Was meinst Du, was mstsc.exe ist?

Sonst belibt m.W.n. als Softwarelösung nur
xrdp
vnc

Und je nach gewünschtem Desktop Environment ein X11-Client unter Windows.

Dazu muss man halt ein passendes DE nutzen, das noch klassisch X11 und nicht Wayland nutzt, das mit Absicht am Remote-Konzept von Unix vorbei designed wurde.

Ich nutze bei meinem NAS ab und zu VNC. Wobei die Betonung auf "ab und zu" liegt, arbeiten möchte ich damit genauso wenig wie mit einer UltraVNC Verbindung mi lokalen 1 GBit Lan von Windows<->Windows. Dass ich dazu unter Mint 18.3 auch noch die Config von XFce massiv verdrehen musste, bis die Verbindug auch eine längere Arbeitspause überlebt hat, ist bei Linux ja normal.

Es mag aber sein, dass es noch irgendwo die ultimative Performance-Schraube gibt, womit sowas auch nur in die Nähe eines simpelen (und auch schon spürbar langsamen) Windows RDP kommt.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Remote Desktop wie Windows?*

Remotedesktops sind keine Erfindung von einem einzelnen Betriebssystem.

Es gibt grundsätzlich 2 Protokolle: VNC und RDP.  RDP ist das, welches das vorinstallierte Programm von Windows verwendet, und ehrlich gesagt ist es auch deutlich besser.

Der Unterschied ist:  VNC überträgt quasi den Desktop als Videostream und dann die Eingabegeräte separat davon. Dadurch hat man Probleme mit Lag und braucht wahnsinnig viel Bandbreite und hat Artefakte durch die Videokompression.
RDP rendert auf dem Client neu. Dadurch hat man super Performance und "spürt" nicht, dass man remote arbeitet (kein Lag, keine Artefakte, ...)

Diese Protokolle sind unabhängig vom System.

Ich nutze auf Linux das Tool "remmina", welches beide Protokolle unterstützt und super einfach zu bedienen ist. Ich verbinde mich damit zu verschiedenen Windows- und Linux-basierten Hosts, und das funktioniert einwandfrei.

remmina ist in APT verfügbar.


----------



## julian35152 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Remote Desktop wie Windows?*

OK 


remmina werde ich mir dann mal angucken

Sehe grade das es von Linux zu Windoof ist..

Brauche von Windows zu Linux


----------



## cann0nf0dder (30. September 2019)

was du suchst ist xrdp auch wenn es damals nicht so pralle war .....  

das folgende tutorial ist für ubuntu server YouTube sollte eigentlich alles abdecken, wenn du nicht den letzten part mit xfce (nen light desktop) machst, hast du den normalen ubuntu desktop, copy& paste etc... zwischen beiden computern funktioniert auch


----------



## julian35152 (30. September 2019)

OK
Dann werde ich dem nochnal eine change geben  

Gesendet von meinem JSN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------

